# My poor old boy.



## Conners mum (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi guys, 
My golden retriever cross cocker spaniel is now 15yo. He suffers from really bad arthritis & has now been getting scabby, flakey, white all across his back. In the same area he is also loosing hair now. I have taken him to the vet who suggested it could be dermatitis. I've also since noticed he has a few lumps around his tail end and belly. Has anybody else noticed this in there old dog? I have considered letting him rest now but the thought of him not being around breaks my heart. 
Thanks in advance 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Conners Mum*

Conners Mum

I would go see the vet again and have them check out the lumps and there are medications they can give him for his arthritis that really help.
Did the vet take a scraping of the flaky skin to properly diagnose it?
I know how heartbreaking it is when they get older.

My Hubby used to give our dog Smooch, below, Adequan injections. The vet showed him how and another one of our dogs used to take Rimadyl for the arthritis.


----------



## Conners mum (Jul 29, 2013)

We were there for other reasons so he sent us on our way & said pop back in a couple of weeks to see how the new arthritis tablets they were testing worked and to look more into his skin problem. He pretty much told us he is old and to expect these problems but I would rather he be comfortable. Might look into visiting another vet I think. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Conners Mum*

Conners Mum

What meds did he give him.
Did he take xrays to rule out anything more serious?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It wouldn't hurt to get a second opinion from another Vet. For your own peace of mind and your boy's health, I think I would if he were my boy.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Conners mum (Jul 29, 2013)

I was taking both my boys there just for check ups and to talk about his arthritis more. Not sure on the name of the drug but he talked me into doing a trial with new meds they had out. When I mentioned my concerns he really didn't seem to fazed. No X-rays or swabs were taken at that appointment.
Two years ago conner hit a low point, I then got a new pup and it brought a whole new life out in him. But I'm noticing again he just isn't keeping up anymore.
I also questioned him on why conners under belly skin was going a darker colour to which he told me "was normal". 
I don't want to see my pouch suffer because I couldn't bare to let him go but I also don't want to give up on him before I try help him. 
Thank you I've never been on a forum for my pets before   



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are quite a few members on the forum from Australia. Hopefully some of them will join in on the conversation.

The Forum has a lot of very good useful information. Members are always willing to give tips and answer questions people have. There is a Search feature that is very helpful also-you can search for a specific topic and a list of threads will come up where it has been discussed.

I wish you the best in getting answers and help for your boy. I hope you'll keep us updated about him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Conners Mum*



Conners mum said:


> I was taking both my boys there just for check ups and to talk about his arthritis more. Not sure on the name of the drug but he talked me into doing a trial with new meds they had out. When I mentioned my concerns he really didn't seem to fazed. No X-rays or swabs were taken at that appointment.
> Two years ago conner hit a low point, I then got a new pup and it brought a whole new life out in him. But I'm noticing again he just isn't keeping up anymore.
> I also questioned him on why conners under belly skin was going a darker colour to which he told me "was normal".
> I don't want to see my pouch suffer because I couldn't bare to let him go but I also don't want to give up on him before I try help him.
> ...


Maybe a new vet might help, but blood tests can tell a lot, too. Like Carolina Mom, Sandy, said, I would take him to another vet, too.
Is he eating and drinking normal?


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Conner's mum, I am so sorry that your baby is having these problems, old age and the problems it brings, sucks. 
I would also suggest taking him to another vet, explain the problems, have bloodwork done on him, a skin scraping, check our the lumps - maybe they are just harmless lipomas. Also maybe have them prescribe a known and proven arthritis medication for Connor instead of something that is new and still on a trial basis. 
I don't blame you for not wanting to give up on him and to try to do what you can for him. We owe that to our furry kids. 

Good luck, let us know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Conner*

Praying that Conner is feeling better.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

For me I always look at to they have more good days than bad? And do they find enjoyment in life? 

A second opinion wouldn't hurt.


My RIP Zoey was poisoned by jerky treats and ended up with Renal Failure. The vet recommended putting her to sleep on dx. day. But Zoey was still behaving like herself just pickier than normal with some N/V and incontinence. We put her on a renal diet and meds. I knew she was not going to recover but she was still active and full of life. Zoey lived everyday to the fullest. She got to eat anything she wanted from that day forward! She was on doggie hospice of sort the goal was her comfort! She only had 1 really bad day and she passed in my arms with dignity. She took her first and last breath in my arms.

My previous golden, Lucky was almost 13 when he had to go to Rainbow Bridge- He only had 1 horrible day in his life. He was very active- Played fetch for several hours a day! He did not get up when we were cooking breakfast 1 morning which was unheard of off him- He would hear the fry pan hit the stove and would normally be right there. We called him and he had trouble getting up. We took him to the ER vet immediately. He walked under his own power to the car and into the vets office. It was found that his spleen had ruptured and I consented to surgery. When they opened him up they found a huge football sized tumor on his liver. Our vet had been monitoring a Large Lymphoma in his side for a few years. The vet came out to tell me he did great in surgery but they found the cancer and wanted go let me know. They were closing him up. I immediately told them to stop and "let him go". He may have lived a few weeks to months but I had been through liver cancer before and did not want Lucky to be uncomfortable. I would have happily nursed him back to health from his surgery but with cancer he never would have fully recovered. It would have been for me and not him!


----------

